# red sores on back of tongue



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

maybe I should post this elsewhere, but I'm thinking maybe it's due to teething ... my 17 mo dd is teething and has a bit of a cold as well. This morning I noticed red bumps on the back of her tongue. She won't let me see them real well, but they look pretty yucky. No other symptoms but the teething/runny nose from the cold.

Any ideas?


----------



## Suki Lu (Feb 17, 2007)

Could be herpangina, which sounds worse than it is. It's from the coxackie (sp?) virus. If that's it, it's contagious and treated with tylenol (it's very painful) and lot's of frozen things for the little one to eat. I would take your dc in to see the doc. Hope that helps!


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

It could be that hand, foot, mouth disease....our local news just did a story on it and said it was going around daycares.......they showed pictures of painful red bumps and sores on the tongue........you might want to google it and take a look......I think that also sounds worse than it actually is.


----------



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the input ... I had considered these but she has none of the other symptoms and doesn't seem to be bothered by the sores at all.

For those interested here are the symptoms:

Herpangina
What are the symptoms?
This illness starts abruptly, usually with a fever. Often the fever is high (103-104°F). Occasionally, children lose their sparkle (and appetite) a few hours before the fever begins. The mouth sores usually begin at the same time as the fever or shortly afterward. Children average about five blisters in the mouth. These blisters are surrounded by red rings and can occur in the back of the throat, on the roof of the mouth, on the tonsils, on the uvula, inside the cheeks, or on the tongue. The blisters may start as small red bumps and may go on to become ulcers after the blister stage. The illness usually lasts 3 to 6 days.

Almost all children with herpangina have a decreased appetite. Other symptoms might include headache, backache, runny nose, drooling, vomiting, or diarrhea. Children first become ill 4 to 6 days after being exposed.

Hand, foot, and mouth
Classically, this results in painful blisters in the mouth, on the palms and fingers of the hands, on the soles of the feet, and/or in the diaper area, appearing 3 to 6 days after exposure.

They both come from the coxsackieviruses.


----------

